# A che punto è/sei/siamo?



## cla07

How would you translate: A che punto è (il dibattito sull'ecologia)?

Thanks for any help!!  Claudia


----------



## DAH

Direi:  At what point is ___.


----------



## raffaella

Ciao Claudia,

not exactly the same but close enough, the first thing that came to mind is "What's the latest on...".

Let's hear it from the natives!

Raffaella


----------



## cla07

DAH said:
			
		

> Direi: At what point is ___.


 
Thank you very much: sometimes the easiest solution is the right one!!  

Claudia



			
				raffaella said:
			
		

> Ciao Claudia,
> 
> not exactly the same but close enough, the first thing that came to mind is "What's the latest on...".
> 
> Let's hear it from the natives!
> 
> Raffaella


 
Grazie Raffaella!!! 
Claudia


----------



## GavinW

raffaella said:
			
		

> Ciao Claudia,
> 
> not exactly the same but close enough, the first thing that came to mind is "What's the latest on...".
> 
> Let's hear it from the natives!
> 
> Raffaella


 
That's nice. Or: 
"How far has (the debate on ecology) got/gone/progressed?"

That's assuming it's a general debate (in the media, etc). If, however, it's a specific debate which is "currently in progress" (in parliament, on a given day, for instance) you might be better off saying:

"What point has the debate got to/reached?"
"How far has the debate reached?" (EDIT: not sure about this one any more....)
"What point is the debate at?"


----------



## cla07

GavinW said:
			
		

> That's nice. Or:
> "How far has (the debate on ecology) got/gone/progressed?"
> 
> That's assuming it's a general debate (in the media, etc). If, however, it's a specific debate which is "currently in progress" (in parliament, on a given day, for instance) you might be better off saying:
> 
> "What point has the debate got to/reached?"
> "How far has the debate reached?" (EDIT: not sure about this one any more....)
> "What point is the debate at?"


 

Thank you VERY much, Gavin!!  Claudia


----------



## GavinW

Prego!

Actually, I thought of some alternatives:
"What stage/point has the ecology debate reached?"
"Where are we at with the ecology debate?"
"Where are we on the ecology debate?"
"Where are we at as far as the ecology debate is concerned?"
"Where has the ecology debate moved on to?"

...just trying to gild the lily...


----------



## simonaj

A che punto è la ricerca sull' enzima CPK? 
My try: How far as the research about CPK enzyme progressed? Is it correct?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

How far has the research about CPK enzyme got?


----------



## simonaj

Could I say "the CPK enzyme research" too?


----------



## Alxmrphi

"got" sounds bad here.
I prefer "progressed" to "got" here.



simonaj said:


> Could I say "the CPK enzyme research" too?


Yes but this is better..

"The research on/about the CPK enzyme"


----------



## Girino

simonaj said:


> A che punto è la ricerca sull' enzima CPK?
> My try: How far as the research about CPK enzyme progressed? Is it correct?



OK! Faccio il biologista e si parla la lingua mia.....


Direi:

How far along is the research on CPK? (if you are speaking to someone who understands that CPK is an enzyme). 

or

How far has the research on CPK enzyme progressed? (ok grammatically but I don't like how it sounds).

or (VERY informal if you are talking with someone who is doing the research)

How is the research on CPK going?
How is it going with the CPK study?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Research doesn't always mean "study" in the sense of an experiment.


----------



## lsp

simonaj said:


> Could I say "the CPK enzyme research" too?



That way also sounds natural to me. Using Girino's excellent examples as a base I find nothing wrong with:
How far along is the CPK enzyme research?
How far has the CPK enzyme research progressed?
How is the CPK enzyme research going?
How is it going with the CPK enzyme research?


----------



## fran06

MY try:

How far have you gone with the work I gave you?

Aspetta i madrelingua però


----------



## gettingby

Hi- I'd say,
"How is the project I gave you coming along? Are you at a good point?"
I'd write (in a more formal context)
"Are you making progress on the project I sent/gave/assigned you?"

Hope this helps.

P.S. ... Sorry to post twice, but in reply to Fran06, you could also say

"How far have you gotten with the work I gave you?"
That's also a good solution.


----------



## _forumuser_

Oppure:

Where are you/we with the job I gave you?


----------



## mateintwo

Birkof said:


> "a che punto sei con il lavoro che ti ho assegnato?"



When it works I prefer to follow the KISS (keep it simple stupid) principle and in this case a literal translation works fine

At what point are you with the work I gave you (assigned to you)

Of course you can say more or less the same thing in numerous ways both in Italian and English.


----------



## lostindenmark

Hi,

somebody could help me to translate this sentence in english?

"A che punto stai con il lavoro?"

thanks


----------



## giovannino

Forse: how far have you got (BE, gotten in AE) with...(your work/translation etc)?

EDIT: Under, penso che "a che stai?" sia un uso regionale corrispondente a "a che punto sei?"


----------



## brian

_Where are you with the work?
How far (along) are you with the work?
What point are you at in the work?
_eccetera...

giovannino, un americano ti chiederebbe "How far have you GOTTEN with..."


----------



## giovannino

brian8733 said:


> giovannino, un americano ti chiederebbe "How far have you GOTTEN with..."


 
I must have read your mind. I edited my post (adding _gotten_) just before I read yours!
By the way, is this also an acceptable translation for "a che punto sei?" or are the phrases you suggested more common?


----------



## brian

Well, I might be imagining a small difference here that may not exist, but I'll explain it anyway. If I were asking someone for the first time "a che punto sei..." then I would say: _How far (along) are you with...?_ If I had already seen them working, or if we had recently talked about it, then I would probably ask: _How far have you gotten... (since last time we saw each other/talked)?_

Adding the word "got(ten) implies a sort of beginning point for me, and so means "what point are you at in relation to the last point you were at (whenever we last talked)." But honestly they're probably interchangeable, and I don't want to confuse anyone.


----------



## giovannino

Thanks, Brian. The distinction you explained makes sense. Maybe not everyone makes this distinction but the difference is certainly there


----------



## patrimani

The Italian question "a che punto sei?" means that you ask somebody who's carrying on a task where he or she has arrived. It is colloquial and informal.
Does anybody know what the English for it is?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zsanna

I've just posted an answer to that and the whole thing disappeared... Begin again!

I'd think a simple "_Where are you_ (in your reading/writing, etc.)? would also be enough.

A question like _How are you getting on?_ (may get the same description of where you are but not necessarily because it) expresses more concern about you personally.(Whether you find the job easy, difficult, need help, etc.)


----------



## giovannino

Patrimani, Brian listed several options in his two posts:

_Where are you with the work?_
_How far (along) are you with the work?_
_What point are you at in the work?_
_How far have you gotten... (since last time we saw each other/talked)?_


----------



## marionuovoaccount

Ho sempre dei dubbi con la frase che contiene le "parole" "essere arrivati ad un certo punto"
Vorrei chiedervi come funziona la traduzione dall'Italiano all'Inglese di questa frase in questi contesti che ho immaginato mi possano dare difficolta':

1)Supponiamo che voglia iscrivermi ad un corso ma non so a che punto del programma sono arrivati...come si dice "Dove siete arrivati col programma"

2)Supponiamo che abbia il libro aperto e stia leggendo in silenzio insieme ad un amico,all'improvviso gli dico "Dove sei arrivato?"

3)Supponiamo che una persona stia scrivendo dei numeri da 1 a 1000 e io voglia chiedergli "A che numero sei?" (L'unica che con i miei sforzi riesco a tradurre forse e' questa:What number are you on?..ma non sono sicuro)

4)Supponiamo che una persona debba prendere la metro per fare le fermate A-B-C-D-E io gli telefono chiedendogli "A che punto sei?"


----------



## marionuovoaccount

Per dire a che punto sono arrivati con il programma(supponendo che abbiano iniziato un corso e seguono un programma)?
How far are they with the program?
o meglio How far have they got with the program?


----------



## Zoomorphic

Buonasera!
Qualcuno per favore può aiutarmi con l'esatta traduzione della domanda 'a che punto siamo?'.
Contesto: un rapporto commerciale in cui il compratore di un articolo che doveva essere consegnato entro la data x, allo scadere del termine di consegna, scrive al venditore per sollecitarlo. 
La frase che precede: 'mi aspettavo di arrivare e di trovare tutto consegnato e montato; come mai questo ritardo? A che punto siamo?'

What point are you at? Il mio tentativo. Che poi è 'a che punto sei'....
What point are we at? Si usa?

Ma rende la domanda in italiano? 

Grazie.


----------



## ALEX1981X

where do we stand? where are we at?

Ma forse è troppo informale nel contesto che proponi

Just my instinct


----------



## joanvillafane

Where do we stand?  
where are we at?  - I agree with ALEX - too informal for business correspondence.


----------



## Zoomorphic

Grazie Alex e Joan!

Il mio tentativo, giusto per saperlo, era sbagliato? 'What point are we at' è corretto in qualche caso?

Faccio mio 'where do we stand', come suggerite.


----------



## alfabeta

Just thought I'd throw some more options into the mix.

My source sentence:
*A che punto è la crisi?*

My solution:
*What is the current state of the crisis?

*Another option I considered:
_Where does the crisis currently stand?
_
Cheers!
alfa


----------



## fran06

gettingby said:


> P.S. ... in reply to Fran06, you could also say
> 
> "How far have you gotten with the work I gave you?"
> That's also a good solution.



Ops! thanks for the correction!


----------

